# A link just for Jim



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Jim, I came across this this the other night and thought of you. Hit track 5 when you get there and crank your speakers!!!!

This is it


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Much better than the original. It's not even a contest.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well you know, imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery! 

Sooo...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The tears are flowing  What emotion  the new American Idol I think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Rock!!!!!!!


----------

